# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Peixes, Corais, Invertebrados e Algas >  Ajuda urgente

## Rui Silveira Nunes

Preciso de ajuda urgente. Ontem meti alguns aditivos no aqua, nada que não tenha já metido: Prodibio iodo, biodigest, reefbooster e tropic marin triple buffer.

Algo se passou, pois hoje tinha pelo menos um cardinali morto e tenho, neste momento um hepatus muito mal. Os corais também se estão a ressentir... 

Não sei o que fazer, já meti água a fazer para uma TPA

Preciso de ajuda de alguém aqui de Coimbra para que possa ficar com algum coral e peixe de quarentena, para tentar salvar o máximo possível.

Aqui fica o meu contacto: 965428774

PS: estou desesperado, algo me diz que vou perder tudo

Entretanto estou a fazer testes para ver o que possa ter acontecido. Por enquanto amonia e alteração do ph não foi

----------


## Filipe Silva

Boas, não sei se ajuda neste momemto, vê se o q metestes tem data de validação ou se por acaso deixastes ao sol/calor que possa eventualmente ter modificado as características do produto!!! 

Boa sorte


 :SbOk:

----------


## Rui Silveira Nunes

N tem data de validade, quanto a apanhar sol e calor, não me parece que tenha apanhado. o que penso ter acontecido é ter havido uma reacção quimica entre eles, por terem sido metidos no aqua no mesmo dia.


Acho que vou perder quase tudo :yb620:

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Olá Rui,

porque não dás um saltinho a Mira e vai buscar água natural...assim podes fazer um TPA rápido de 50 ou 60% e anulas grande parte dos quimicos!

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Preciso de ajuda urgente. Ontem meti alguns aditivos no aqua, nada que não tenha já metido: Prodibio iodo, biodigest, reefbooster e tropic marin triple buffer.
> 
> Algo se passou, pois hoje tinha pelo menos um cardinali morto e tenho, neste momento um hepatus muito mal. Os corais também se estão a ressentir... 
> 
> Não sei o que fazer, já meti água a fazer para uma TPA
> 
> Preciso de ajuda de alguém aqui de Coimbra para que possa ficar com algum coral e peixe de quarentena, para tentar salvar o máximo possível.
> 
> Aqui fica o meu contacto: 965428774
> ...


Rui

Até as 19:00 estou na empresa onde te posso guardar os peixes sem problemas. Os corais não posso porque apenas aqui mantenho peixes a uma salinidade 1.015

----------


## Rui Silveira Nunes

> Rui
> 
> Até as 19:00 estou na empresa onde te posso guardar os peixes sem problemas. Os corais não posso porque apenas aqui mantenho peixes a uma salinidade 1.015


Acabei de vir da Figueira onde fui buscar água, agora vou fazer uma grande TPA e ver o que posso salvar.

----------


## Filipe Silva

> Acabei de vir da Figueira onde fui buscar água, agora vou fazer uma grande TPA e ver o que posso salvar.



bom trabalho

----------


## Rui Silveira Nunes

Bem, lá fui eu fazer uma TPA de 80% com água natural. Até agora tenho as seguintes mortes confirmadas:

1 Lobophyllia 
1 Formia
1 Cardinali

Vamos ver se mantêm-se assim.

Ainda tenho muitos pendentes à espera que sobrevivam:

1 Trachyphyllia
1 Flavencis
1 Turbinaria

O resto penso que se aguente.....

----------


## Rui Silveira Nunes

Depois de uma TPA de 80%, os corais ainda não recuperaram, estão dificeis de começar a abrir...

Por outro lado, tinha nuitas aiptasias que aparentemente morreram todas.

O que teria acontecido? Para até aiptasias morrerem..... não foi coisa boa.

Talvez intoxicação, mas de quê?

Hoje vou fazer mais uma TPA de 50% e outra e outra todos os dias até isto restabelecer.

----------


## João M Monteiro

Muito difícil dizer o que quer que seja sem saber como ficaram os parâmetros da água depois de todas essas adições de produtos. Especialmente em regime de cocktail.

De qualquer forma, pelo sim, pelo não, eu parava com as adições. Pelo menos, durante uns tempos largos (uns anos...).

----------


## Henrique Oliveira

Olá Rui,
Não reparaste se te morreu alguma coisa no aqua?
Tb não consegui saber se tinhas anemonas ou qq outra coisa que seja radical após uma morte....ou transmissão de doenças.

1 Abração e tem calma, n desesperes....

----------


## Rui Silveira Nunes

não tinha anémonas, nem nada que podesse dar este resultado.

----------


## Mauricio Foz

Todos esses aditivos e suplementos são perfeitos quando mantidos no armário. Na hora de aplicar, bom, devesse fazer com extremo cuidado, depois de alguns anos no aquarismo, aprendi que tudo que vem rápido normalmente é ruim.
Qualquer adição, suplementação, qualquer coisa na verdade, deve ser aplicado em pequenas doses. A recomendação do fabricante é de 50 ml por semana, perfeito, eu vou aplicar 10 ml por dia, é pra adicionar 10 g por mes, eu vou adicionar 2 g a cada 5 dias.....e assim por diante.

----------


## Joel Junior

Não soltou nenhum fio de cobre, ou caiu alguma peça na água??

----------


## Rui Silveira Nunes

Não dei por nada. também tinha pensado nisso, mas fiz as medições de cobre e deu 0, alem de que tenho um camarão que não ressentiu nada, e os camarões são sensíveis a cobre.

----------


## LUSOREEF

Boas,

e o kh e o cálcio? O aquário não branqueou?

Brian

----------


## Rui Silveira Nunes

o cálcio estava a 460, o kh estava a 6 (teste da sera).

após duas tpa de 80% e 50% respectivamente, continuo com kh de 6 (teste sera e nutrifin) (embora o teste da nutrifin diga que 110 mg/L = 6dKH seja bom para água salgada)

quanto a branquear, tenho uma turbinaria toda branca, embora ainda se consuga ver os polipos ainda verdes fluorescentes.

Visto que tenho o kh baixo e que aconteceu tudo isto, acham que devo meter bicarbonato de sodio? Fui ao http://reef.diesyst.com/, fiz as contas para aumentar de 6 para 10dKH em 200L e deu-me 15g, devo acrescentar isto tudo? progressivamente? Já agora, uma colher de café são quantos gramas?

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Eu para já não mexia muito. Caso queiras fazer algo vai bem devagar senão ainda pioras as coisas. Espera outras opiniões e boa sorte :Pracima:

----------


## LUSOREEF

Boas,

Não te aconselho a fazer mais nada sem ser mudas de água.

Já diz o ditado:

"Uma muda de água ao dia não sabe o bem que lhe fazia!!"

Faz mudas de água apenas nesta fase. As experiências são para se fazer com muita cautela e quando surge necessidade da mesma. Não podemos fazê-las para ver o que vai dar quando se metem animais vivos no meio.

Um abraço e felicidades para o aquário.

Brian

----------


## Pedro Azevedo

Boas
Na minha opinião isso deveu-se a uma baixa dos niveis de o2 / redox da água por algum motivo, que pode muito bem ter sido provocado por esse cocktail.
Aconselho aumentar a circulação , colocação de carvão activo e tpa.
Cump.

----------


## Julio Macieira

> o cálcio estava a 460, o kh estava a 6 (teste da sera).
> 
> após duas tpa de 80% e 50% respectivamente, continuo com kh de 6 (teste sera e nutrifin) (embora o teste da nutrifin diga que 110 mg/L = 6dKH seja bom para água salgada)
> 
> quanto a branquear, tenho uma turbinaria toda branca, embora ainda se consuga ver os polipos ainda verdes fluorescentes.
> 
> Visto que tenho o kh baixo e que aconteceu tudo isto, acham que devo meter bicarbonato de sodio? Fui ao http://reef.diesyst.com/, fiz as contas para aumentar de 6 para 10dKH em 200L e deu-me 15g, devo acrescentar isto tudo? progressivamente? Já agora, uma colher de café são quantos gramas?


Olá Rui  :Olá: 

Colocaste agua nova.
Ela tem tudo o que precisas. Se queres fazer mais qualquer coisa. Volta a fazer agua e troca-a.

O teu aquario tem muito poucos corais, muito pouca possibilidade de grandes consumos de cálcio e alcalinidade. O sistema por si equilibra-se.

Não te preocupes. Intensifica as trocas de agua, e repões toda a tua agua evaporada com kalkwasser.

Tranquilo

----------


## Rui Silveira Nunes

este fim de semana vou à Figueira da Foz buscar mais água

----------


## Rui Silveira Nunes

Estou mesmo em maré de grande azar...

O áqua já estava a recuperar e....

No sábado foi à Figueira da Foz buscar água, trouxe a água e meti a aquecer de um dia para o outro. No domingo, fui para fazer a TPA... o termostato partiu-se lá dentro, havendo contaminação por cobre... Lá tive eu de voltar à Figueira para buscar mais água.
Ontem, meti hidroxido de calcio no reactor, pois hoje tinha o hidroxido todo dentro do áqua, estando ele todo branco... me.....da para o reactor, mandou tudo para dentro do áqua.

Estive agora a tirar toda a rocha (pela 2ª vez esta semana) e a mudar a água, sem contar com mais mortes:

Flavencis
Hepatos (que tinha desde o inicio do áqua "2anos")
Bicolor

Sem contar com os corais que ainda podem morrer também

Isto, com esta sorte... dá vontade de desistir... e chorar :Icon Cry:

----------


## Rui Silveira Nunes

Alguem me pode dar uma sugestão quanto ao que fazer? 

Já lavei a rocha e troquei 60% da água, que mais posso fazer além de TPA's?

----------


## João M Monteiro

Rui,

Lavaste a Rocha como ?

Fizesta alguma medição aos parâmetros básicos (Amónia, Nitratos, Nitritos, pH, kh e cálcio) ?

Que peixes tens no sistema ? E corais ?

----------


## Joel Junior

Teste o cobre também!!

----------


## Mauricio Foz

Eu acredito que no momento o melhor é tomar um bom copo de vinho e acalmar.
Relaxe um pouco e antes de tomar as atitudes corretivas, tente identificar melhor o que esta ocorrendo.
As multiplas tentativas sem o diagnostico correto podem te levar a mais problemas.
Primeiro, descreva aqui exatamente o setup do aquario, tempo de montagem, os seres vivos e os ultimos acontecimentos.
Depois, tome mais um copo de vinho e aguarde as respostas.
De um tempo para que os colegas se informem e debatam o assunto. 
Depois estabeleça uma estratégia para corrigir os pontos debatidos.

Parece que cada vez aparecem mais problemas, sem que os anteriores tenham sido resolvidos.

----------


## Rui Silveira Nunes

o 1º problema acho que foi a adição de varios aditivos ao mesmo tempo, dai ter originado intoxicação. 

o 2º (n teve nada a ver com o 1º) foi o reactor de kalk que devia ter muito hidroxido e transbordou para dentro do aqua com concentração elevadíssima.

Nos teste, está tudo OK, cobre nem ver.

Agora vou continuar a fazer TPA.

PS: o setup do meu aqua está na minha assinatura

Cheguei agora da Figueira da Foz com água para a TPA de amanhã.. isto de apanhar água à noite....

Agora vou beber o tal vinho  :Smile:

----------


## Rui Silveira Nunes

Estive agora a fazer uns testes... nitritos=0, nitratos=15

agora, a amonia é que me anda a matar isto (0,5)


Devem ter morrido parte das bactérias aerobicas.

Estava a pensar em meter daqueles produtos de arrante dos aquas para criar bactérias (tipo o da sera que eu usei quando arranquei: ammovec), que acham? entretanto mais uma TPA, também.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Rui  :Olá: 

Se ainda existem peixes no aquário, o amovec pode ajudar.

Se não existem. Não faças nada.
Nada de nada mesmo. Nem trocas de agua.

Mantém o escumador a funcionar, e deita kalk no período nocturno.

Deixa o aquário tranquilo. Vai ver que ele por si melhora, sem que tu faças nada.

Tranquilo.

----------


## Rui Silveira Nunes

ainda tenho dois ocianalis e um parecido com o cardinali, alem de um camarão.

Tenho, também ainda alguns corais que resistiram: actinodiscos, zoanthus, euphilias e Trachyphyllia.

Tenho 60 litros de água da Figueira que posso meter amanhã. Devo meter essa água e o ammovec?

Outra coisa, tenho um sarco que tem o pé a desfazer-se, mas a cabeça parece estar boa. devo deixar estar e esperar que recupere ou corto a cabeça? ou vai morrer todo?

Vale a pena meter kalk? kalk tenho eu pelo aquário todo...

----------


## Julio Macieira

> ainda tenho dois ocianalis e um parecido com o cardinali, alem de um camarão.
> 
> Tenho, também ainda alguns corais que resistiram: actinodiscos, zoanthus, euphilias e Trachyphyllia.
> 
> Tenho 60 litros de água da Figueira que posso meter amanhã. Devo meter essa água e o ammovec?
> 
> Outra coisa, tenho um sarco que tem o pé a desfazer-se, mas a cabeça parece estar boa. devo deixar estar e esperar que recupere ou corto a cabeça? ou vai morrer todo?
> 
> Vale a pena meter kalk? kalk tenho eu pelo aquário todo...


Leva-mos a empresa amanha de manha. Guardo-os lá durante um tempo.

Não deites nada em lado nenhum. Deixa o aquário sossegado.
Esse aquário só precisa é de descanso. Nada mais.

Esqueci-me da precipitação. Melhor ainda. Menos trabalho vais ter.
Tira uns dias de férias. Vais ver que o aquário te vai agradecer.

----------


## Mauricio Foz

Estava bom o vinho?
Concordo com o Julio, não fazer nada parece ser a melhor atitude neste momento, nada de arranque, nada de nada, só o kalkwasser no período noturno. Mais nada.
As vezes parece (tenho quase certeza) de que quanto mais se mexe pior fica.
O coral, coloque num local de boa movimentação, só isso.
Mais um copo de vinho por dia durante uns 10 dias e somente observa o aquario, 

PS: O vinho é pra ser bebido, por voce e convidados.  :SbSourire2:  

Mauricio

----------


## Rui Silveira Nunes

sim, vou deixar o aqua a tratar-se sozinho. Kalk, não vou adicionar, pois tenho precipitação dentro do aqua... ou seja, muito kalk.

O coral, tive de o cortar, pois o pé estava já todo a desfazer-se.

Vou mesmo é beber uns copos  :Smile:

----------

